# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Visayan Tenegre?

## Len Scibilia

I picked this bolo type weapon up recently , I thinks it's a Visayan Tenegre. The handle is made from horn as are the scabbard's throat , belt loop , bands and drag. The throat and drag are held in place by small wood dowels and the bands are rather ingeniously designed. Can anyone confirm that this is a Visayan Tenegre and possibly hazzard a guess as to its age , ancient or tourist piece? I've never seen a bolo quite like this one so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Len

----------


## Mark McMorrow

I’d say Indonesian golok.  Looks like a nice one too.

----------


## Len Scibilia

Hi Mark, thanks for providing the correct ID! It came with a Mandayan bolo knife so I jumped to the conclusion that it was from the Philippines.

Best regards,
Len

----------


## Gene Wilkinson

Hi Len,

As Mark says, it does look to be a golok.

The hilt shape is interesting. The scabbard bands made from buffalo horn are particularly nice.
Overall it's a good example showing real traditional construction techniques and skill.

I have a simpler one, with rattan bands and a crudely finished blade with long inscriptions down both sides relating to the independance struggle and adted to 1945.
It's unusual to have a dated  example so I thought you might like to see it to compare the blade shape and construction techniques.

----------

